# Thinning BM Advance?



## j2dawson (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm doing a project for my daughter-in-law, a combination dog crate/laundry folding table. She wants it a particular Benjamin Moore white color and insists that Advance is the way to go. I'm going to spray it with a Fiji 2 stage HVLP system. Can I thin the Advance with water enough to spray it without changing the properties of the paint. I'm old but new to spraying finishes except for poly.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Seriously these types of questions are best asked of the manufacturer. They know their product better than anyone and have a vested interest in your success with it.


----------



## j2dawson (Feb 14, 2016)

Seriously, sorry to have wasted your time.



> Seriously these types of questions are best asked of the manufacturer. They know their product better than anyone and have a vested interest in your success with it.
> 
> - Rick_M


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Waterborne finishes can't thinned on whim like oil based ones. Too much water (thinner) and you screw up the more complicated chemistry they have so it's best to not exceed what the label says for thinning. That aside, I've not used Advance, though I've read very good things about it as a finish. Those comments usually come with cautions about how hard it is to spray, even with a 4 stage unit. So be sure to try it out before you commit to the table. Let us know how it goes as well.


----------



## j2dawson (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks for the info. I'm going to give it a try on some scrap today. It may be too much for this 2 stage turbine. I guess if it doesn't work out I'll have to brush or roll it.



> Waterborne finishes can t thinned on whim like oil based ones. Too much water (thinner) and you screw up the more complicated chemistry they have so it s best to not exceed what the label says for thinning. That aside, I ve not used Advance, though I ve read very good things about it as a finish. Those comments usually come with cautions about how hard it is to spray, even with a 4 stage unit. So be sure to try it out before you commit to the table. Let us know how it goes as well.
> 
> - Fred Hargis


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

I've used the Sherwin Williams version (ProClassic). It's also an Acrylic Alkyd. I thinned it a bit with water and sprayed it with my budget HVLP (Wagner Control Spray Max). It sprayed beautifully.


----------



## j2dawson (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks, that's encouraging. I'm getting close to trying it.

Jim



> I ve used the Sherwin Williams version (ProClassic). It s also an Acrylic Alkyd. I thinned it a bit with water and sprayed it with my budget HVLP (Wagner Control Spray Max). It sprayed beautifully.
> 
> - SuperCubber


----------



## 01ntrain (Jun 21, 2015)

> I ve used the Sherwin Williams version (ProClassic). It s also an Acrylic Alkyd. I thinned it a bit with water and sprayed it with my budget HVLP (Wagner Control Spray Max). It sprayed beautifully.
> 
> - SuperCubber


Did a job about a year ago and used the same product. I used a LVLP setup with my portable air compressor. After a few tweaks and thinning of the paint, mine worked great, as well.

Jim, it often helps to go to Amazon and read a few reviews about your sprayer. A lot of times buyers will post technical info about products, and experiences they've had. I read something the other day about your exact question, but this was on a Fuji Q4, I believe the viscosity was between 30-45 seconds, using the cup. I think the guy said 45 seconds was the better setup.

Pay no mind to the first poster….perhaps he has a case of the bah-humbugs. To me, that's what this forum site is designed for. For people to ask such questions as yours and maybe somewhere, somebody has run into the same problem. While that wasn't bad advice on his part, I tend to disseminate posts and make the ultimate decisions, myself.


----------



## j2dawson (Feb 14, 2016)

Great idea with the Amazon reviews. The first one I read the guy was using the exact combination I am, Fuji Semi Pro2 and BM Advance.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## 01ntrain (Jun 21, 2015)

> Great idea with the Amazon reviews. The first one I read the guy was using the exact combination I am, Fuji Semi Pro2 and BM Advance.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim
> ...


I knew I had read it, somewhere. I've been eyeballing a Fuji setup for my business(can't decide on a 2-stage or going all in with a 4-stage), and I tend to be a bit anal-retentive about it. I read reviews for pertinent info.

When you get the job finished, post back here(or privately) your tips and final outcome. I'd like to hear it.


----------



## j2dawson (Feb 14, 2016)

If I were to do it again, I probably would get the 4 stage but being new to this, I didn't really know the performance difference. I will post my results, unless they are terrible, in which case I'll let you know privately. 



> Great idea with the Amazon reviews. The first one I read the guy was using the exact combination I am, Fuji Semi Pro2 and BM Advance.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim
> ...


----------



## j2dawson (Feb 14, 2016)

Well, I sprayed a quart of Advance with the Fuji SemiPro 2 today and it worked really well. I thinned it about 9% with distilled water and used a 1.8 needle. It appeared to be pretty rough at first but shortly leveled out really nice.

Thanks for everyone's advice and suggestions.


----------



## jar944 (Jun 19, 2014)

> Well, I sprayed a quart of Advance with the Fuji SemiPro 2 today and it worked really well. I thinned it about 9% with distilled water and used a 1.8 needle. It appeared to be pretty rough at first but shortly leveled out really nice.
> 
> Thanks for everyone s advice and suggestions.
> 
> - Jim Dawson


A bit late but I've had good results with advance thined 10% using a 4 stage fugi and a 1.5 cap. My only issue is the curing time of advance is rather long.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Great to hear! Thanks.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

> Well, I sprayed a quart of Advance with the Fuji SemiPro 2 today and it worked really well. I thinned it about 9% with distilled water and used a 1.8 needle. It appeared to be pretty rough at first but shortly leveled out really nice.
> 
> Thanks for everyone s advice and suggestions.
> 
> - Jim Dawson


you may want to keep a note of the thinning ratios as that can change the shade a bit.in case there needs to be a touchup in tbe future.


----------



## j2dawson (Feb 14, 2016)

Good idea and I have the notes already.
Thanks,
Jim



> Well, I sprayed a quart of Advance with the Fuji SemiPro 2 today and it worked really well. I thinned it about 9% with distilled water and used a 1.8 needle. It appeared to be pretty rough at first but shortly leveled out really nice.
> 
> Thanks for everyone s advice and suggestions.
> 
> ...


----------



## 01ntrain (Jun 21, 2015)

Good deal.

Cure time is the biggest reason I won't use Advance. Sherwin Williams has a similar product where the cure time is much shorter.

Curious as to what your times were, Jim?


----------



## j2dawson (Feb 14, 2016)

I don't know when it will be fully cured but I understand it takes weeks or months. This is my first time using it. I don't like that part either but I didn't select the paint, just applied it.



> Good deal.
> 
> Cure time is the biggest reason I won t use Advance. Sherwin Williams has a similar product where the cure time is much shorter.
> 
> ...


----------

